# WCA regulations on handwear?



## MarkA64 (Sep 9, 2019)

Would a pair of thin "grip" gloves be allowed to be worn? I have a cube that's a little slippery which is why I'm asking.

For 3x3


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 10, 2019)

im not sure but have you tried wiping off your cube with a wet paper towel or something?


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 10, 2019)

MarkA64 said:


> Would a pair of thin "grip" gloves be allowed to be worn? I have a cube that's a little slippery which is why I'm asking.
> 
> For 3x3


I couldn't find an actual regulation but I've heard from multiple delegates that gloves are ok. Just make sure you can still start/stop a stackmat.


----------

